# Sodoku - Input der Spalte bekommen



## Mole23 (19. Jan 2010)

Hi zusammen,

ich sitze hier gerade an der typischen Sodoku Aufgabe, wo ich auf folgendes Problem gestoßen bin:

Ich möchte in meinem Interface den Array von der Spalte bekommen. Sind noch 2 weitere stellen offen, aber da liegt noch nicht mein Problem. 


Hier ist der code... Habe die Stelle schonmal gekennzeichnet:


```
package Sodoku;

public class Matrix {
	
	private int [][] gesamt;
	
	
	public Matrix(){
		gesamt = new int[getAnzahlSpalten()][getAnzahlZeile()];
	}
	
	
	
	public int getInt(int i,int j){
	
		???
	}
	
	public void setInt(int i, int j,int wert){
		
	}
	
	public int getAnzahlZeile(){
		
		return 9;
	}
	
	public int getAnzahlSpalten() {
		
		return 9;
	}

	public int[] getZeile(int i){
		
		return gesamt[i];
	}
	
	public int[] getSpalte(int i){
		
		int[] res;
		res = //Hier liegt das Problem... 
		
		return res;
	}
	
	public int[] getGruppe(int i){
		
		
	}
	public int getAnzahlGruppe(){
		
		return 9;	
	}
}
```


Evtl. hat ja jemand eine Idee...


----------



## eRaaaa (19. Jan 2010)

Zeile 16 soll doch wahrscheinlich einfach nur [c]return gesamt_[j];[/c] sein ?!

Zeile 38 -44 du sollst alle Werte aus einer Spalte in ein neues Array stecken und dieses zurückgeben
irgendwie so vllt:


		Java:In die Zwischenablage kopieren


	int[] res = new int[gesamt.length];
	for (int j = 0; j < gesamt.length; j++) {
	    res[j] = gesamt[j][i];
	}


(ich würde sagen bei getZeile solltest du das auch so machen, nur eben nicht für die Spalte, sondenr eben für die Zeile!!! (Zeile 33))

Desweiteren ist es auch nicht sonderlich gut in dne Methoden wie z.B. [c]getAnzahlSpalten()[/c] einfach 9 zurückzugeben, dann macht [c] gesamt = new int[getAnzahlSpalten()][getAnzahlZeile()];[/c] nämliuch nicht viel Sinn. Du hast doch die Längen des Arrays, dann gib doch lieber diese zurück, anstatt so fest Werte !_


----------



## Mole23 (19. Jan 2010)

Hey cool! Vielen Dank! Da koch ich mir ein Kaffee, schon ist die Antwort da! :applaus:

Ich denke mit dem variablen Wert, hast du ebenfalls recht. Werde das mal entsprechend anpassen...


Aber irgendwie deprimierend, ich denk da zwei Stunden drauf rum und du checkst das in zwei Minuten. :shock:

Aber THX! Sei mit Dank überschüttet!


----------

